# Dienst "Gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung" nicht da...



## whatever76 (8. Mai 2006)

Der Dienst "Windows-Firewall/Gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung" ist nicht in Dienste verfügbar. Die Datei alg.exe ist aber im System32-Ordner. Möchte man die gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung anschalten, kommt Fehler 1060.

 Woran kann das liegen? System ist XP Professional mit SP2. Danke.


----------

